# Farmall tractor and wagons planters



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have one of the wagons just about finished these are being built for a customer.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Cute...have you done the tractor yet?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

In process about half finished. Most pieces are made but still need assembling. I have built several but customer wanted farmall look. This going to be dressed version.
Here is a previous build.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

slick...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Fun.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

May need your help Gary. Just got home from Easter dinner at wife's folks. They want a big wishing well to replace the one that rotted away .... and the tractor (with Farmall colors) would be icing on the cake. I thought you did a thread with the measurements on the tractor earlier, Not sure if there was wishing well or not. 

Will lumberyard pine work - painted and sparred?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice. Will it haul hay? :wink:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> May need your help Gary. Just got home from Easter dinner at wife's folks. They want a big wishing well to replace the one that rotted away .... and the tractor (with Farmall colors) would be icing on the cake. I thought you did a thread with the measurements on the tractor earlier, Not sure if there was wishing well or not.
> 
> Will lumberyard pine work - painted and sparred?


Well John funny you should ask the wishing well uses the same size octagon rings as the tractor wheels just make 15 wheels the same size and the 16 is going have same inside dimension but the outside will be 2 inches wider for top cap.
I have 12 rings build and 6 painted and Saturday will paint the other 6. Then in a couple weeks finish the last 3 regular rings and top ring . Then paint those and screw the rings down in a staggered pattern. That will finish the well part haven't design the top part yet. The tractors are not finished need some paint work but not warm enough here to spray paint.


----------

